# Brompton Tyres



## Davidsw8 (5 Aug 2013)

I've had my Brompton for about 18 months and have had 2 punctures in the rear tyre in the last month. When I changed the inner tube last time, I thoroughly checked the tyre for any objects so as not to re-puncture and it seemed ok so I'm guessing I've just been unlucky.

Anyway, my question is, I have standard Brompton tyres which are supposed to be pretty puncture-proof but I was wondering about changing to Schwabe Marathon or Marathon Plus. The chap at OnYourBike in London said the manufacturer is out of stock at the moment so I'm going to have to wait but he said the Marathon tyres are heavier and less easy running than standard tyres and that the Pluses are even more so. Also, the Pluses are harder to fit.

Has anyone had experience of Marathon and Marathon Pluses? I'm looking for recommendations really - or maybe I should just stick with my standard tyres. I use my bike for commuting to work every day.


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2013)

Get a pair of Marathon pluses as soon as you can - mail order if necessary. The only thing that will puncture them is a six-inch nail or old age. They're a little bit heavier and a little bit slower, but what slows you down in London is traffic lights and traffic, not tyres. In any case, the Brompton isn't a quick bike, it's a workhorse.

M+ are a bit of a nuisance to fit, but you'll only have to do it once. And once you know the trick (squeeze the tyre into the channel in the rim - search online for a useful video) it's a pretty quick operation.


----------



## seadragonpisces (5 Aug 2013)

i have the marathon plus on my Dahon Jetstream and the bike feels plenty quick enough, go for them


----------



## Brommyboy (6 Aug 2013)

I have used Marathons for many years but am now trying the new Brompton tyres. The original yellow tyres were less susceptible to punctures than the green! Friends who have used Plusses have still had punctures and far more trouble in repairing them! Marathons do create more drag than the Brompton ones, and are heavier, a potential problem if you have to carry the folded bike any distance. To assist in fitting a tight cover, use talc or washing-up liquid on the wheel for the last bit, as a lubricant.


----------



## Davidsw8 (6 Aug 2013)

I ended up getting the Marathon ones as that's all that seems to be around at the moment (besides the Kojaks but they don't seem like a good idea). Fitted the rear one last night and rode it this morning - didn't notice much difference in the weight or the ride to be honest... Will definitely bear the pluses in mind for next time though.


----------



## Night Train (6 Aug 2013)

I have been running Marathons on my Brom since I got it so I don't know how the ride compares. Having said that I haven't had any punctures at all despite riding over broken glass and rough off road stuff, and towing heavy trailers.

I can still sprint up to 20+mph in the traffic light run for your life before the BMW catches up grand prix and ride at significantly higher average speeds then Arch.

Don't know if I would upgrade to Marathon Plus as the Marathon has been fine and I am able to fit them without levers.


----------



## Night Train (6 Aug 2013)

I have been running Marathons on my Brom since I got it so I don't know how the ride compares. Having said that I haven't had any punctures at all despite riding over broken glass and rough off road stuff, and towing heavy trailers.

I can still sprint up to 20+mph in the traffic light run for your life before the BMW catches up grand prix and ride at significantly higher average speeds then Arch.

Don't know if I would upgrade to Marathon Plus as the Marathon has been fine and I am able to fit them without levers.


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2013)

@Night Train Was the first post for the front wheel, and the second post for the rear wheel.


----------



## Night Train (9 Aug 2013)

Haha, I've been getting that a lot recently, posts appearing in duplicate and triplicate. Usually I spot it and delete the copies but I must have missed this one.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2013)

I had standard brommie tyres when I first got my brommie 8 years ago, and changed to Marathons (not the +) after a couple of visists from the puncture fairy. I found the Marathons grip better so although marginally heavier I found them a better ride and less skittish.

touch wood i haven't had a problem with punctures since, despite ruinning my rear tyre to almost bald until a recent change.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2013)

A cautionary tale for anyone thinking of putting Marathon + on a Brommie.

The + tyre has a slightly higher profile which means it can just foul the frame when you tuck the rear wheel under for folding.

I've heard of no problems with ordinary Marathons, and some + tyres seem to fit OK.


----------



## Bromptonaut (18 Aug 2013)

Had Marathon or M+ on my M6R from new in May 2009. Grand total of one puncture since, albeit in a lowish daily mileage of 5-6 in central London.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2013)

One caveat about my M+ recommendation - I do find that they're a lot more sluggish if they're slightly underinflated. Keep them at or just above 100psi.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2013)

Marathon Plus. No punctures and they do not wear out. Ever. (And wot srw sez)


----------



## alicat (19 Aug 2013)

I've got Marathon tyres on my P6R-X. I've had two rear and no front punctures since mid-2010. One was a snakebite puncture probably caused by not having the tyres at sufficient pressure.

Not sure what caused the other. When they wear out I will put Marathon Plusses on, at least on the rear. It will be worth it if it saves having to get the rear wheel out.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Sep 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> A cautionary tale for anyone thinking of putting Marathon + on a Brommie.
> The + tyre has a slightly higher profile which means it can just foul the frame when you tuck the rear wheel under for folding.


Never ever had that problem, and I don't ever use anything else.

The closest thing to a bombproof tyre you'll ever get, same rolling-resistance as standard Marathons and you don't notice the weight. They also last about 3000 miles. :-)


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2013)

You will lose seconds a day on your commute due to the extra rolling resistance

Now compare that with the time taken to repair a rear wheel p*nct*re on a wet cold dark winters night 

Your choice


----------



## Tom Miller (20 Jan 2014)

I've had my Brompton for about six years now and reading this, I must be the unluckiest in terms of punctures. I ride 15 miles a day, 4 days a week in central and south London and I've been plagued with punctures over the years particularly in the last year.

I use Marathon tyres and I've had so many flats I've considered selling the bike many times out of pure frustration. My local dealer just shrugged his shoulders and said _'you do a high mileage, its winter time '_ when I told him I'd had so many and wanted to know why. I think I had 3 a week at one point. Some days I'd go out on the bike the morning after repairing a flat and suffer a puncture minutes into the journey to work. I've been through at LEAST one tyre a year on both wheels so its not as if they're too worn. On at least two occasions the damage so was bad to the tyre it had to be replaced. The number of punctures has made me totally paranoid about running over ANYTHING and I was never gung-ho at all. One night there was an enormous explosion in my house. I quickly realised that the Marathon, having been idle on the folded up Brompton and inflated to the correct pressure had spontaneously exploded!

I just had a £200 service on the bike including a brand new Marathon. If that wasn't hard enough to swallow, the first morning back on it today and I've got another puncture although not on the new tyre. I'm totally at the end of my tether with it. Would welcome any suggestions at all but honestly can't think of anything that I haven't heard before.

ps: Despite watching the Brompton guide videos over and over and with two decent tyre levers, I find the Marathon tyres super hard to get off and on again, taking all the skin off both thumbs on numerous occasions.


----------



## annedonnelly (20 Jan 2014)

That's a scary story Tom. Almost enough to put me off my lovely Brompton! I've only had mine since November and the only problem I've had is that I damaged the valve pumping the tyre and so had to replace the tube. I did it in the comfort and warmth of my living room but I didn't have much trouble getting the Marathon tyre off and back on again. I'd consider myself fairly weak and reasonably inept at mechanical stuff 

I run Marathon Plus on my hybrid too and love them.

Do you have particularly bad roads where you commute? What sort of distances are you doing? If I had your problems I'd probably be thinking of giving up too! Actually the woman in my LBS rides a Brompton regularly and she recommends using Slime in the tubes. Maybe you should try that.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jan 2014)

Tom Miller said:


> I've had my Brompton for about six years now and reading this, I must be the unluckiest in terms of punctures. I ride 15 miles a day, 4 days a week in central and south London and I've been plagued with punctures over the years particularly in the last year.
> 
> I use Marathon tyres and I've had so many flats I've considered selling the bike many times out of pure frustration. My local dealer just shrugged his shoulders and said _'you do a high mileage, its winter time '_ when I told him I'd had so many and wanted to know why. I think I had 3 a week at one point. Some days I'd go out on the bike the morning after repairing a flat and suffer a puncture minutes into the journey to work. I've been through at LEAST one tyre a year on both wheels so its not as if they're too worn. On at least two occasions the damage so was bad to the tyre it had to be replaced. The number of punctures has made me totally paranoid about running over ANYTHING and I was never gung-ho at all. One night there was an enormous explosion in my house. I quickly realised that the Marathon, having been idle on the folded up Brompton and inflated to the correct pressure had spontaneously exploded!
> 
> ...


 On marathons you shouldnt be having that trouble, they are almost as bombproof and marathon pluses, so something is badly wrong.
are you running them too soft and getting pinch flats as you go over bumps / potholes. they should be at leats 80psi if not 100psi.
Have you got some daamage to the rim tape or rim so that there is a sharp spot that puncturing the inside of the tube?
have you got some galss embedded in the tyre?
are south london roads that bad ? (I never go south of the river for obvious reasons


----------



## Tom Miller (21 Jan 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> That's a scary story Tom. Almost enough to put me off my lovely Brompton! I've only had mine since November and the only problem I've had is that I damaged the valve pumping the tyre and so had to replace the tube. I did it in the comfort and warmth of my living room but I didn't have much trouble getting the Marathon tyre off and back on again. I'd consider myself fairly weak and reasonably inept at mechanical stuff
> 
> I run Marathon Plus on my hybrid too and love them.
> 
> Do you have particularly bad roads where you commute? What sort of distances are you doing? If I had your problems I'd probably be thinking of giving up too! Actually the woman in my LBS rides a Brompton regularly and she recommends using Slime in the tubes. Maybe you should try that.


Thanks for the tip on the Slime I will investigate. I probably won't give up just when you spent that amount of money you expect your problems to be over for a while!


----------



## Tom Miller (21 Jan 2014)

T4tomo said:


> On marathons you shouldnt be having that trouble, they are almost as bombproof and marathon pluses, so something is badly wrong.
> are you running them too soft and getting pinch flats as you go over bumps / potholes. they should be at leats 80psi if not 100psi.
> Have you got some daamage to the rim tape or rim so that there is a sharp spot that puncturing the inside of the tube?
> have you got some galss embedded in the tyre?
> are south london roads that bad ? (I never go south of the river for obvious reasons



Rim tape I will have to investigate as I will the tyre pressure, but days after a full service I'd fully expect the tyres inflated at the right pressure and before then I'd be an absolute stickler for always keeping them at 85psi to help avoid flats. I'll need to inspect the tyre too but everyone's telling me these things can take everything you throw at em so surely a bit of glass isn't a problem!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jan 2014)

Glass if left sat in teh tyre can work its way in after a time. Check your tyres over every now and again and if here is glass emebedded i the tyre then pick it out


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jan 2014)

I've been using Marathons for about three years.
No visitations since I swapped out the shockingly bad standard rim tape for some Velox.
They roll pretty well provided they're inflated to 100psi or so.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Jan 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> I damaged the valve pumping the tyre and so had to replace the tube. I.



Less likely to cause damage if you use a pump with a short connector hose, rather than the 'clamp on' Brommie one.

If you are careful, it's possible to hold a connector hose pump steady so there's no stress on the valve.

It's also a bit cleaner because you don't have to wrap your fingers around the valve and tyre.

I prefer tubes with a thread and locator ring on the valve which holds it in place.


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Jan 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Less likely to cause damage if you use a pump with a short connector hose, rather than the 'clamp on' Brommie one.
> 
> If you are careful, it's possible to hold a connector hose pump steady so there's no stress on the valve.
> 
> ...


The damaged one now has a presta valve on so I'm using the sort of pump you describe.

And this thread has obviously jinxed me 'cos now the back is flat. Guess what I'm doing tonight.....


... off to Google removing Brompton back wheels.


----------



## srw (22 Jan 2014)

The best purchase I made in my early days of Bromptoneering was a cheap track pump. It's lasted over 15 years and kept the tyres up to full pressure. Marathon pluses at full pressure (100psi) roll quite easily and just don't puncture - the only time I've checked my tyres (before riding 50 miles overnight to Southend) I extracted a dozen flints and 4 bits of glass, any one of which would have killed a stock Brompton tyre.

@Tom Miller - if you're in a commuting centre it would be worth meeting up with an experienced and technically minded Bromptonaut for a second opinion. I have a reasonably low opinion of the way that non-specialist LBSs deal with specialist bikes after both tandem and Brompton hiccups.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jan 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> The damaged one now has a presta valve on so I'm using the sort of pump you describe.



I don't 'do' presta, but my understanding is a presta rim has a smaller hole for the valve.

It may not be a good idea to fit a presta tube in a rim with a larger schrader hole.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Jan 2014)

+1 for Marathon Plus at 100psi, it's as near puncture-proof as you can get.


----------



## annedonnelly (24 Jan 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't 'do' presta, but my understanding is a presta rim has a smaller hole for the valve.
> 
> It may not be a good idea to fit a presta tube in a rim with a larger schrader hole.


I think you may be right - I've read that somewhere before - probably on here.

Unfortunately I was in a hurry to get a replacement, plus the online description said "schrader" in one place, and "presta" in another, so I didn't know what I was buying until they arrived. They were listed as "Brompton tubes" by the online part of the Brompton LBS I got the bike from so I hope they will be ok.


----------



## Brommyboy (28 Jan 2014)

You can help to protect the Presta valve by cutting the valve piece of an old tube to make a reinforcing washer for the new tube. This will reduce the chance of the wider hole cutting the new tube.


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Feb 2014)

Brommyboy said:


> You can help to protect the Presta valve by cutting the valve piece of an old tube to make a reinforcing washer for the new tube. This will reduce the chance of the wider hole cutting the new tube.


There seems to be lots of uses for old tubes - luckily I seem to have a few lying around


----------

